
How one Silicon Valley engineer negotiated a starting salary from $120k to $250k - adam_klein
http://uk.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-engineer-negotiated-a-starting-salary-from-120k-to-250k-in-just-a-few-weeks-2016-4
======
chrisan
While still impressive negotiating, it wasn't 250K in "starting salary", kind
of a click baity title from Business Insider.

He actually got 130K salary, 25K signing bonus, and 95K a year in RSUs

From the original [http://haseebq.com/farewell-app-academy-hello-airbnb-part-
ii...](http://haseebq.com/farewell-app-academy-hello-airbnb-part-ii/)

> In total, I received offers from Airbnb, Youtube (Google subsidiary), Uber,
> Twitch (Amazon subsidiary), Yelp, Stripe, Gusto, and TripleByte. The average
> value of the final offers was approximately $193,600. The salaries were all
> approximately the same at $130K. (Only one company offered me a base salary
> of $125K.) I should also note that I negotiated more aggressively on RSUs
> and signing bonus. I’ll also talk more about that later.

------
imaginenore
$250k seems normal for a senior dev, especially not remote, and in Silicon
Valley, where your money has a lot less bang.

